# TTS Wheel choice



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

OK, what did you go for, and why?

When I first saw the standard wheels ('17 year model) I really didn't like them, but seeing them on a Mythos Black* Roadster, with the red calliper I really thought they looked great. I've currently specced the Twin-spokes, but thinking of 'downgrading' and adding the red!

*My order is in with this colour - might change to Ara Blue, but unlikely in truth.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Not so keen the the standard 5 spoke parallel.. Thinking of ordering with the upgrade 5 spoke - opposite from you it seems ! I will go for red calipers though.


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

Standard on the TTS are these (hope the owner of this one doesn't mind me reposting a pic from the "Show me" thread):










These are the ones I have currently specced:


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

i've gone for the standard ones in my TTS, quite like them, upside down bottle look

;-)

Migzy


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

migzy said:


> i've gone for the standard ones in my TTS, quite like them, upside down bottle look
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Migzy


Yes, I told the missus they could double as wine racks!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Standard ones hands down everytime.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I've an Ara on order for 1st March and have specced the standard 19's.
However, not sure they will look good with Ara, so thinking of amending order to the 20's.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I went with the standard ones on Sepang blue.

I really like the design of the 20s but I'd rather keep some ride comfort.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I think the twin-spokes are by far the classiest choice; similar are offered on the RS6 and R8. Hate the bottle-shaped style tbh, looks silly.

The twin spokes are the ones I'd like to have when I eventually order an RS, over the crappy default offerings it has.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

went for the standard TTS wheels - thought they looked the best on an arctic white model.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Standard wheels look much nicer and I'd hazard a guess they'd be worth more if buying direct from Audi with their diamond cut finish


----------



## ttsvern17 (Oct 4, 2016)

I've got an Ara Blue coupe on order for 1st March with the standard wheels which I think look great. The 20's are nice but look a real pain to keep clean and if anything I think look a bit too fussy for the car. At the end of the day though its always down to personal preference so I wouldn't criticise anyone for their choice!


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

I went for the 20's with red calipers:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

When the standard 19" were first shown there was much discussion about how they looked and I must admit that initially I was a little unsure which to choose. However, they really do suit the car in almost all of the colour choices!


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

Ah, a couple of others I see have gone for Ara. Also, March 1st delivery, as have I on the basis that it would otherwise be a late January delivery anyway.

Have you Ara Blue choosers seen any pictures of that paint on TTSs with anything other than the 20" wheels? I agree they look good with Ara, but too concerned about ride comfort/rim damage on those tyres, so would have to see it with the 19" options.

It was so much easier buying a Model-T!


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Wheel choice was easy, I much prefer the standard 19s. I don't like the bright polished silver look to all the others, I think it makes them look a bit dated. I think the TTS does look better with 20s from a size point of view though, I just didnt like the design. It's all personal preference though of course. I think it's generally a fairly poor selection of wheels though, right across the range, from Sport model to RS model.


----------



## ttsvern17 (Oct 4, 2016)

Haven't seen a TTS in Ara Blue but have seen the colour in person as my dealer had an R8 in that colour so I'm pretty happy the standard wheels will go well. The colour, while lighter than Sepang, has a depth to it and certainly won't look too bright on the TTS. Just the wait for 1st March now...!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I have the 20s and love them. Really fill the arches.

My second choice would be the standard ones (TTS).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

20s don't fill the arches any more than 18s or 19s. 
The over-all circumference is the same as is the gap from the top of the tire to the arch.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> 20s don't fill the arches any more than 18s or 19s.
> The over-all circumference is the same as is the gap from the top of the tire to the arch.


True, but there's more wheel and less tyre with 20s. The wheel itself does fill the arch more, which for a size point of view looks better in my opinion.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I went for the 20" 5v magnesium wheels that is only an option on the TTS black edition which I ordered last week


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a TTS in Daytona grey on order for March and I originally spec'd the standard upside down bottle 19's but after a week I spotted one fly past me with the 20's on the motorway and then I pulled up next to him at some services and got talking to him about his, end of the story I changed my order to 20's immediately. I might change again to get the red caliper's too not sure yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

steamcake said:


> I have a TTS in Daytona grey on order for March and I originally spec'd the standard upside down bottle 19's but after a week I spotted one fly past me with the 20's on the motorway and then I pulled up next to him at some services and got talking to him about his, end of the story I changed my order to 20's immediately. I might change again to get the red caliper's too not sure yet.


Out of interest, did you ask him about ride comfort, and so on?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Yes, a silly comment. All are same OD just different profile.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

moro anis said:


> Yes, a silly comment. All are same OD just different profile.


Seeing this has reassured me I picked the right colour,although all the silver bits on yours will be black on mine,awesome looking car


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thanks,
Re ride comfort, no problems at all IMO.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Whaleblue said:


> steamcake said:
> 
> 
> > I have a TTS in Daytona grey on order for March and I originally spec'd the standard upside down bottle 19's but after a week I spotted one fly past me with the 20's on the motorway and then I pulled up next to him at some services and got talking to him about his, end of the story I changed my order to 20's immediately. I might change again to get the red caliper's too not sure yet.
> ...


Yeah that was my main reason for asking him about it, he said he had had a mk3 tdi with 18's on before the TTS and actually thought his new one with the 20's on was better than the S line on his tdi...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Blades.

I like the wheels to contrast so silver wheels on a Daytona car was a no brainer for me.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Dreams1966 said:
 

> I went for the 20's with red calipers:


20's look fantastic, really suit the TT imo.


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

steamcake said:


> Whaleblue said:
> 
> 
> > steamcake said:
> ...


Thanks. I think I've decided to go for the 20".

And Daytona Grey!!!


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

moro anis said:


> Yes, a silly comment. All are same OD just different profile.


This is Daytona, right?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Standard 19s (bottles) but black gloss with all flat surfaces silver.

Good to read that there are a few Ara Blue TT's on order - great colour.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Insignia (Apr 3, 2016)

Here's mine









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

[/quote]

Thanks. I think I've decided to go for the 20".

And Daytona Grey!!![/quote]

Going to have the same car pretty much ha. Did you get the caliper's red too? I didn't but am thinking about changing it, I got an email telling me I could have a build slot in 2 weeks and could have the car before Christmas eeeeek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

steamcake said:


> > Thanks. I think I've decided to go for the 20".
> >
> > And Daytona Grey!!!
> 
> ...


I phoned to update the order today, but my man has a day off - so still have time to debate the Red callipers...

Have you see this vid? Shows a Daytone with 20" and the Red (you may wish to mute the music only soundtrack):


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Insignia said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are these and are they OEM?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Look like 'CV 8' ten spoke to me.

Edit:

No they're not...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

£550 20" option on the Black Edition.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There RS4 alloys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> There RS4 alloys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you're right.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Black edition just seems like a lot of money for not much extra, even the salesman put me off it. Them 20's look good on that blue one though! Brill video, thanks for the share, shame it's a roadster but really shows the wheels, red caliper's for me tomo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Whaleblue said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a silly comment. All are same OD just different profile.
> ...


No, nothing so common, it's Nano :mrgreen:


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

moro anis said:


> Whaleblue said:
> 
> 
> > moro anis said:
> ...


A TTS faux pas. Soz!

It does look great 

How do you find the ride comfort on those 20"ers? I'm very torn on a couple of options and wheels is defo one of them!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had 18s on my last TT and TTS and was always wary of going bigger.

When I was looking for the Mk3 I tried the standard 19" TTS wheels and found no problems with harshness, ride etc. I then drove a TTS with 20s and again was totally impressed and chose the 20s. Having had the car 9 months now I still love them and have nothing bad to report.

The handling on the Mk3 TTS is amazing whether that's down to the 20s or just the car overall but certainly no drawbacks yet.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

R_TTS said:


> Wheel choice was easy, I much prefer the standard 19s. I don't like the bright polished silver look to all the others, I think it makes them look a bit dated. I think the TTS does look better with 20s from a size point of view though, I just didnt like the design. It's all personal preference though of course. I think it's generally a fairly poor selection of wheels though, right across the range, from Sport model to RS model.


Agree 100% with all of the above. I've got the standard TTS 19's on mine and at first, I will be honest here, I wasn't sure I'd made the right choice. I was going to have the 20 inch Y spoke, but on my car, which is silver, I thought they might be a bit too bright and cleaning those every week would be a chore. I do like them though, especially on a white TT. But as soon as my car was unveiled to me in the showroom, I was very happy. I have however changed the centre caps to black ones, which makes a small, but worthwhile improvement to their looks. IMO anyway.

To the point above regarding wheel choice for the TT in general, I totally concur it's not the greatest. Audi seem to be churning out these odd designs of late and none are very good on the eye. It's been well lamented in the TT RS thread, but the two choices for the RS are frankly hideous. Be aware though that if you twist the Dealers arm enough they'll be able to get any wheel from the TT range onto, a TT  e.g. 20" Y spokes onto an RS. That's what I am having when I can finally order one of course. Gloss black painted too. Should look good on Glacier with the gloss black styling pack...


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

AEZ Straight Dark Wheel 20" ...


----------

